# The M-16



## Ravage (Apr 17, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbQDjEZmPws[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S779Iv-lRM[/ame]


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 20, 2008)

Ravage said:


>



Beginning of the vid, it says FN on the place. I didn't know FN made M16s for the US military. I thought they came from Colt and others. Or is Colt the M4 only? I guess FN is one of the approved contractors. Didn't know that.  At first, I thought it was probably not Fabrique National, but it appears it is:

http://www.fnmfg.com/products/m16fam/

Did any of your M16s say FN on them?


----------



## PurduePara203 (Apr 22, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Beginning of the vid, it says FN on the place. I didn't know FN made M16s for the US military. I thought they came from Colt and others. Or is Colt the M4 only? I guess FN is one of the approved contractors. Didn't know that.  At first, I thought it was probably not Fabrique National, but it appears it is:
> 
> http://www.fnmfg.com/products/m16fam/
> 
> Did any of your M16s say FN on them?



The M16A4 I was issued at OSUT was a FN rifle.  I didn't realize they made them either until I drew one from the arms room at my Sand Hill company.  I've never seen an M4 made by FN but I'd say about 90% of the M16A4s I've seen came from FN.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Apr 27, 2008)

to give you an idea how many of mine have been FN rifles:

my first Colt M16 was issued my the unit I'm with now. the other 6 or so rifles I've used in the Army thus far were all FN weapons.


----------

